# Sunday



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I am thinking the grand will be muddy from the rain. May try trolling off Cleveland. Did real well earlier there. Any thoughts?


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

DancinBear said:


> I am thinking the grand will be muddy from the rain. May try trolling off Cleveland. Did real well earlier there. Any thoughts?


I scouted grand today for sun fishing trip. mouth of grand choc milk.......................river did not look that bad so i'll cruise river sun.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

How was the river. We boated a dozen off Cleveland. The grand is so much better. More fish and more area that holds them


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

DancinBear said:


> How was the river. We boated a dozen off Cleveland. The grand is so much better. More fish and more area that holds them


sorry, lol i got stuck blowing leaves at home and never made it back.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Conneaut was high muddy and full of leaves untrollible . But did get 8 trolling slip area and east wall . Lake was muddy but the new glow Acme series spoon little Cleo hooked me up with 6 trolling


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

we use glow little cleos up on lake Ontario all the time for steelhead and salmon
first thing in the morning they are lights out up there for us.
just hit them with a camera flash to charge them up and make them glow good and let em rip
funny ive tried using them around here in the early mornings and ive never hooked a fish with them here...
but then again I haven't tried in about 10 years so maybe I will try again


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The water at Conneaut this last week was muddy the worst I have seen the lake this fall So started trying different things(rattles,uv lures deeper diving ) then I tried the new glow series little Cleo spoons and they worked . I don't know if they will work when the lake clears up but will try them if I get a chance to go back weather permitting !


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

DancinBear said:


> How was the river. We boated a dozen off Cleveland. The grand is so much better. More fish and more area that holds them


Actually Conneaut received more fish 70,000 that Ohio stocks and another 70,000 that Pennsylvania stocks and the Conneaut river extends into Pennsylvania . A lot of fish are caught beyond interstate 90 . The only thing I see different is there is more shore access near the mouth of the river and more of the river that you can use a boat in .


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I was saying the grand is better than Cleveland. Never fished conneaut. We had decent success this year using 3/4 cleos 50-75 back.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea , I agree the Grand is better than Cleveland !!!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

The best I ever did off Cleveland we 20 for 30. Last year I had a weekend in December that we put over 100 in the boat in 2 days at the grand. When the water is right that place is so nice.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

dancinBear what kind of rig you fishing out of ?????
I have an older sea nymph fish n ski its blue and gray colored with a 70hp evenrude and a Johnson 9.9 kicker I troll with
thinkin about goin out of Cleveland sunday as well if I can get out


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a crappy 85 16' Starcraft with an 85 40hp and a 92 9.9. It's my spring and winter boat. I don't put my charter boat in till April and pull it early.


----------



## Rybar (Mar 22, 2016)

question to you guys trolling pros, do you use heavier spoons like Cleos 3/4s when trolling in the Lake and then lighter ones like 2/5 in the river?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

when I'm using little cleo's it's 2/5 all the time . the only thing that changes from the lake to the river is the color


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I use 3/4 ounce and just lengthen or shorten the lead depending on depth


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I use 1/3 or 2/5....this year the 1/3 has been out producing the 2/5 for me tho
some years all they want is a k/o wobbler so have them handy too 1/4 and 1/2 oz
in oct and early November I even use my trolling spoons (stingers/scorpions) for them.. but kick the speed up


----------



## Rybar (Mar 22, 2016)

thanks for the info guys, are you using the planer boards, small or large ones?


----------

